# Mac pro intel 4.1 FreeBSD 11



## yellowman (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello,

I have my monitor plugged on the port B of my Nvidia Quadro 4800 FX and when I do a startx I have some (EE-XX ....) big errors how I correct this ?

ALso I have another video card on it, a nvidia gt120 but not plugged.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2017)

Please provide the actual error messages. Post your Xorg.0.log on a service like Pastebin and provide the URL here.


----------



## yellowman (Feb 23, 2017)

http://pastebin.com/b7ESUcU0


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2017)

Odd, that's the first time I see it fail on the vesa(4) driver. I'm not entirely sure which driver you need for the Quadro card, it's either x11/nvidia-driver or x11/nvidia-driver-340.


----------



## yellowman (Feb 23, 2017)

I've done what you asked and I have this as result [ever] http://pastebin.com/njKSnm2Z


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok, it's still trying to use vesa(4). But that's to be expected. Make sure you don't have an xorg.conf somewhere (check /etc/X11/ and /usr/local/etc/X11/). Then create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf with the following content:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
EndSection
```

Hopefully that's enough for it to detect the card(s).


----------



## yellowman (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't want to hurt audience but on my linux I have : 
	
	



```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Driver          "vesa"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
        Device          "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

I have my first monitor on left plugged on port B on pci card1 (DVI) and on the right a second monitor plugged on card0 's DVI port. and it workson linux.


----------



## yellowman (Feb 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Ok, it's still trying to use vesa(4). But that's to be expected. Make sure you don't have an xorg.conf somewhere (check /etc/X11/ and /usr/local/etc/X11/). Then create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf with the following content:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...


really ?? That's all as possibilities for this case ? Because currently I tried and I ever get EE errors, is there anything as effect I use vesa ?


----------



## dbyte (Feb 28, 2017)

Just a passerby here, but earlier I was having some problems with vesa before realizing that I should have been using scfb (for UEFI). Maybe this helps?


----------

